# Questions on Penn Hip and OFA



## Skyebaby (Jan 22, 2018)

My son has found a puppy from a breeder not a byb one either, but I have a concern with the Penn Hip. Upon looking at the pedigree, I saw where the sire (dad) is only 16 months old, but has a Penn Hip score of .34. After researching I know you can get the Penn Hip score about 4 months old.
I am concerned with the dad being that young and not proven as well,
Anyone have any advice.
Thanks


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What's the name of the sire? What kennel?


----------

